# Dewalt Tough System Vs Bosch L Boxx



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Finally got all the pieces of both kits in. 

Toughness: DEWALT. Hands down tougher box. the plastic used on the dewalt is a lot tougher- the bosch one actually rubs off on rough surfaces. Heck, some of it rubbed off in the cardboard box during shipping. Not a good sign. I really don't feel comfortable standing on the bosch- and alot of deflection (220lbs). The dewalt took it like a champ. There are external ribbing for strength on the dewalt- while being more interior on the Bosch.

Bosch came with these little white clip on feet.. I assume for some purpose like not scratching up the bottom of the box. It prevents you from stacking however.. so if you use them, one will always be the bottom piece.


Stacking: Bosch. For speed of stacking, the Bosch wins. Its very precise, very easy to stack and un stack. The locking mechanisms are precise, and easy to engage. Its part of the exterior of the frame, and so weight distribution is on the sides. One thing to remember is that the top handle used to carry the whole connected load is distributed throughout the whole so that it is actually pulling down. The Dewalt uses clips that are attached to the lids.

If you accidentally unlock or didn't lock one of the lids on the bosch (all except the top one) nothing would happen. All your tools wont end up on the ground. On the dewalt.. you can spill your load.

Bosch is easier to tell your ready to go- one look, you know if your stack is ready for transport. The dewalt, you have to check each side both visually and physically just to make sure.

The bosch handle is better- by making the handle big, it distributes the force more even along the lid to the stronger parts. Its not a huge deal on the dewalt though, it handles any reasonable weight just fine. Just that on the bosch you could do a two handed curl. On the dewalt you'd have to switch to the side handles (which are quite beefy). However I favor the dewalt if your lifting the whole stack. You have extra levels of handles, so that you can lift with your legs, not with your back. :thumbup: The bosch has hand hold cut outs, but I find them not to be that deep. 

Space utilization: For every square inch, the bosch is the winner. It doesn't have nearly as much armor as the dewalt, and it shows in both weight and overall size. Its size fits perfectly in my gang box, being slightly more square than rectangular (its depth is more than the dewalt, even in the large box) but a few inches thinner in width. For power tools, there are the plastic trays they are selling for their new tools, and dewalt is following suite by offering their new tools already in a tough system box. At first I thought this was a neat idea. until you realize that without their inserts, you could fit two drills, or 4 batteries, etc... their space utilization is not very good. Bosch does a better job, but only for some tool packages. I wouldn't get either for just that reason.

If you travel with your tools (otherwise why would we use these?) the bosch is more efficient. You can have two stacks together with little wasted space. The dewalt has maybe an inch or two lost space for the same square footage.

Cart/travel system: At first, I would say the dewalt. Its cart system is very tough. It is well thought out- off set handle, support beam isnt protruding, and solid wheels. Perfect for hauling something up stair cases. wheels are offset also so that it would not rub up against your cargo (such as 5 bags of thinset). Of which it can take quite a load of. Its wide enough many bags, and all very well supported. Only one issue: Its a very tight squeeze- its WIDE! about 26 inches for the cart, and even when empty weighs in at 45 or so lbs. Lots of uses though at a 265 lbs (165 on stairs, says dewalt) means quite a amount of tiles for a job, rather than one box at a time. You may have a hard time squeezing the cart inside the house, but outside stairs are usually easy and fine. 

Back to the boxes and the cart: you can use the latching system to mount 2 larges, or 3 mediums, as a max capacity. However, I used two larges and a medium, but strapping the medium via its latches to the large box which is on the support arms. (make sure that the combined boxes dont weigh more than 160ish lbs) for each arm level. Its a little higher, but Im loving the capacity when needed. If you tend to run to the truck several times during a job- this might be a great solution to bring everything closer.

In actual use, if you use the box a lot- not just in a carrying capacity, but putting tools away quite often over and over, even on the same job (say installing fire alarms, new outlets, PEX tubing) where your taking stuff out, but you need little things- wall toggles, crimpers, a multi meter- the bosch system is significantly faster. The latches, while not as beefy as the dewalt, opens smoothly. The stacking is faster. 

Lets say you go to a site that wants you to install 10 new light fixtures, hook up 4 sinks, and install 10 lock sets/knobs.

In the bosch setup, Id have a box for electrical stuff- tape, meter, wire nuts, shrink tubing, the usual stuff. Along with box screws, hollow wall toggles. A second box would come along with a 12v drill/driver and bit assortment. I would still have to find a way to carry the lock sets and fixtures. (still need a cart, and bosch seems not to have a great cart setup)

In the dewalt setup I'd do just about the same thing. No different. In both instances, if you don't have to many little containers, you can combine into one box. I can throw all the lights and locks into a cardboard box, and use the cart to carry it , with the small box on the top level. Its just that snapping the container on the dewalt is like a choir, you only want to do it once in a while.

You could use a regular cart with the bosch and put the cardboard box on top. 

Bosch is easier to keep clean. Its smooth surfaces are easy to wipe down. Maybe a requirement if you do work in a sterile environment. The dewalt seems to like to gather dust and crap in the ribbing.

The bosch stacking has play in it- the dewalt does not. Might be of some concern if you hate to hear stuff in the back of your vehicle moving around.

Locks seem to be better done for bosch- but better for dewalt if you stack have to use some weirdo shaped locks if your going to try to stack). Clearance is tight. 


both make wonderful seats for lunch time sitting. 

Neither makes an insulated lunch box. Seriously, who forgot about this? there is good space to add a thermos, some snacks, some fruit, a sandwich, and some sodas.

In the end, if you do a lot of work which require you to move from location to location on your job site numerous times in a day, particularly room to room, then the bosch is more maneuverable. Its nimble, a few inches narrower (I found myself hitting my hands in doorways with the dewalt). This is especially true if the location is already lived in or furnished. It stacks faster (literally from stacked, to unstacked and opened ready to work in under 3 seconds. Dewalt feels more like a rushed 7 seconds, mostly because of the latching system and stacking system.


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

Great write up and comparison. Thanks for taking your time to do this.


----------



## tubtime (Jan 1, 2013)

this is one of the best product reviews and comparrisons i have ever read ......thanks for you time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Great write up pal.

I love the dewalts but the one negative thing i found was the side stacking clips are weak. I had the clips rip out of my box if it was to heavy.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Yes. I agree I feel a strain on it. Really have to watch the stack weight especially using the large and xl sizing. And the stack is only as strong as the weakest latch. I believe this was a compromise to not use as much space. I think they undersized the stack latches thinking no sane person would carry more than 100 lbs of combined weight in the stack by hand. Dewalt had to make the lid latches huge and tough because it is a weight bearing latch. Only one lid is the weight bearing on the Bosch. 

How heavy is your boxes loaded to?


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Are the Bosch boxes water tight? That's a big thing for me if I want to leave them in my truck bed or even on a secure job site, outside.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Supposed to be. It has a seal going around the whole lid. I saw some online reviews that said some had malformed gaskets but I don't have that issue. The Bosch is definitely not. that's the other reason for that hard to open and close latch. Its trying to keep the ip65 rating. If the sight is secure I'd definitely trust it to stay outside overnight even in rain or snow. Only thing is that you might get condensation. I'd close the vent valve too

You can literally hook a stack together and put a drum liner over it. The handle area does hold water. Won't go in.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

I just looked at the product insert. Dewalt shows the possible hand carry combos
Q
3 small
1 lg and one small (with large being on top)
One small one med
Two med


There is another good reason though. I can't carry more than that height at full arm extension!! If I were 6'5 this might not apply to you!


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

madmax718 said:


> Yes. I agree I feel a strain on it. Really have to watch the stack weight especially using the large and xl sizing. And the stack is only as strong as the weakest latch. I believe this was a compromise to not use as much space. I think they undersized the stack latches thinking no sane person would carry more than 100 lbs of combined weight in the stack by hand. Dewalt had to make the lid latches huge and tough because it is a weight bearing latch. Only one lid is the weight bearing on the Bosch.
> 
> How heavy is your boxes loaded to?


My metal box closure latches never failed, only the yellow side ones used to connect the boxes together. I would say it failed under 50 lb.


----------



## 18withtools (Jan 13, 2013)

I have the large dewalt tough box an the hinges snapped when I was carrying it from the top handle.

I was impressed at first thoe.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

redwood said:


> Are the Bosch boxes water tight? That's a big thing for me if I want to leave them in my truck bed or even on a secure job site, outside.


That's funny you ask redwood I just bought three Bosch boxes this week, the first thing I did was drench it with the water hose and wa la, absolutely dry.
I also noticed that if you don't want them to latch you can leave those white tabs on. The way I put then in my tool box on edge makes it better for me to not click them together.


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks Madmax.........great info!!


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

So the bosch l boxx are really waterproof? Do they have a gasket?


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Full perimeter gasket. And its really sealed.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Nice. Festool should catch on...


----------



## chippy uk (Aug 17, 2007)

cant wait to get all my l boxes in a few months, will make unloading and loading a breeze


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

Until you need something out of the middle of the stack


I had 6-7 lboxx's, great boxes just didn't work as easily as festool for me as far as the size because they were too wide to fit on my Cart


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Where is everyone finding the best prices with the lboxx's


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

They aren't even available here. So my question would be more like " where is everyone find the lboxx's"


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Amazon has them. Will they ship to Canada?

FWIW, I've had my L-boxxes for almost a year, and they do not have a gasketed lid.

My Dewalt tough boxes do though.


----------

